
Collapse of kelp forest imperils North Coast ocean ecosystem - drallison
http://www.pressdemocrat.com/news/5487602-181/collapse-of-kelp-forest-imperils?artslide=0
======
drallison
The North Coast (San Francisco, Marin, Sonoma, Mendocino) is one of the most
beautiful coastlines on the earth. In the coastal waters grows a forest of
giant kelp--a necessary component of the rich and diverse ecosystem. Over the
last couple of years, the ecosystem has reached some tipping point and _the
kelp forests are dying or dead_. Something needs to be done!

